# age of conan online issue



## r3hman (May 18, 2008)

After downloading the game, and downloading updates online, when i click on play i receive the message - Failed to initialize rendering subsystem.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Where did you download the game from?


----------



## r3hman (May 18, 2008)

i borught the age of conan from game stop to get a mammoth and 3 day trail. so i downloaded it from the disc


----------



## r3hman (May 18, 2008)

*age of conan issue*

ok i have another question what does failed to initialize rendering subsystem mean? i tryed typing in into google search but i just ran into more people having the same problem as i am.


----------



## Nigroth (May 25, 2008)

I seem to be experiencing the same problem. There are several homepages that have tips, but none of them seem to work for me. Anyway. There seems to be a problem to some with some files in the game called shader models or something. I tried to change them as the homepage told me to, but it didn't work. I tried getting the newest directX, and still I haven't gotten anywhere. Also, I was told to delete the game and re-install it in the correct folder. Nothing seems to work, but seeing as this is a pretty widely spread issue, couldn't we expect the creators to handle it soon? Otherwhise it would be kind of a waste of money to buy the game and already created my account on their webpage. If anyone can help, then please don't hesitate to do so! I want to play Age of Conan!


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

System specs boys? I'm not at all experienced with AoC, but I have had problems with shader models on lower end GPU's before.


----------

